# meerkat = σουρικάτα



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

Πώς το λέμε αυτό το υπέροχο ζωάκι;
Εδώ βρίσκω σουρικάτα, μίρκατ, μέρκατ. Ποιο από αυτά είναι πιο κοινό; Υπάρχει ίσως και άλλη ονομασία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

Ολόκληρη σειρά με τις σουρικάτες είχε/έχει η Νόβα...


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 12, 2010)

Οι αγαπημένες μας σουρικάτες είναι :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ για την ταχύτατη απάντηση. Δεν έχω Νόβα


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 12, 2010)

Το είχε και το Σκάι νομίζω. Χαρά μας :) Είναι τόσο γλυκιές πάντως... και πανέξυπνες :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2010)

O Πίτερ Γκρέιβς (που έφυγε τον περασμένο μήνα) παρουσιάζει εδώ τον Timon, τη σουρικάτα από τον _Βασιλιά των λιονταριών_. (Κάνουμε χωρίς γιουτιουμπάκι; Δεν κάνουμε.)


----------



## Katerina_A (Apr 12, 2010)

Ναι, ναι! Κι εγώ το έχω δει πολλές φορές αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ στο ΣΚΑΪ με τις σουρικάτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς το λέμε αυτό το υπέροχο ζωάκι;
> Εδώ βρίσκω σουρικάτα, μίρκατ, μέρκατ. Ποιο από αυτά είναι πιο κοινό; Υπάρχει ίσως και άλλη ονομασία;


Μου αρέσει η ακρίβεια στο άρθρο της ελληνικής βίκη που παρέπεμψες με το σύνδεσμο (κόκκινα δικά μου):


> *Το* σουρικάτα ή μίρκατ ή μέρκατ, επιστημονικά Suricata suricatta (σουρικάτα σουρικάτα) είναι μικρό θηλαστικό που ανήκει στην οικογένεια της μαγκούστας. *Οι* σουρικάτες ζουν στην έρημο Καλαχάρι από την Μποτσουάνα, τη Ναμίμπια και τη Νότιο Αφρική σε ομάδες των 20 ή περισσοτέρων μελών και έχουν διάρκεια ζωής 12-14 χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Apr 12, 2010)

Εγώ μετά από τη σειρά 



) με αυτά τα ζωάκια, τα έχω σιχαθεί. Έχουν γίνει το γκαμιμπέρ-υφαντης μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 12, 2010)

Με κάλυψαν οι προλαλήσαντες... Μα καλά δεν έχεις παιδάκια, ανιψάκια, βαφτιστήρια; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην γνωρίζεις τον Τιμόν; Εμείς τις σουρικάτες τις έχουμε ξετρίψει ήδη από το προνήπιο!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, που έχω δει το Lion King πολλές φορές, δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι ο Τιμόν είναι σουρικάτα


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι, που έχω δει το Lion King πολλές φορές, δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι ο Τιμόν είναι σουρικάτα


Τουλάχιστον είχες πάρει χαμπάρι ότι είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής, καθότι _Τίμων_;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Με κάλυψαν οι προλαλήσαντες... Μα καλά δεν έχεις παιδάκια, ανιψάκια, βαφτιστήρια; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην γνωρίζεις τον Τιμόν; Εμείς τις σουρικάτες τις έχουμε ξετρίψει ήδη από το προνήπιο!


Τα παιδάκια και τα ανιψάκια μου πήγαιναν ήδη Γυμνάσιο όταν βγήκε το Lion King, οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκαν καθόλου μαζί του. Βαφτιστήρια δεν έχω. Ούτε έτυχε να πέσει στα χέρια μου ποτέ ως μέρος της δουλειάς.


----------

